# Talent Show



## Seefutlung (Jul 10, 2012)

Whitney High School
Cerritos, CA

#1






#2





#3





#4


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 10, 2012)

I really love number 2. I love the technique here, maybe try to focus the arms a bit more...


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 10, 2012)

#1, no doubt !


----------



## Frequency (Jul 10, 2012)

I like #1 and #3 

#1: mostly Bharathnatyam


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgiLOzFQh14&feature=related


----------



## kundalini (Jul 10, 2012)

Exceptional work as per usual Gary.  I really like the colors in #1, but more important to me are the lines you captured.

They are all great.  Thanks for sharing and hope you keep us in mind every once in a while too.


----------



## sleist (Jul 10, 2012)

I love 4.  Tells a nice story with the dancer in the background.  Her expression is beautiful.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks y'all ... a few more:

#5






#6





#7





#8


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Exceptional work as per usual Gary.  I really like the colors in #1, but more important to me are the lines you captured.
> 
> They are all great.  Thanks for sharing and hope you keep us in mind every once in a while too.



Thanks Kundalini, how the hell are you?

G


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, I love your stage photography!
Photo 4 is VERY appealing to me, but also the wiiiiide angle on the grand piano. So well done. 

Of the second set I very much like - oh well, just about all. The last is very nice -- what am I saying: I love these!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 10, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Frequency (Jul 11, 2012)

A festival of colors....Really


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 11, 2012)

A++++++++++


----------



## mommyphotog (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you, all you very kind and generous people ... I have a few more sooo ...

#9





#10





#11





#12


----------



## Frequency (Jul 12, 2012)

Last of the last is brilliant


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 12, 2012)

High school..?!?!


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Frequency ... yeah running out of good stuff.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 12, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> High school..?!?!



Yep. Whitney High School, Cerritos, CA. WHS is the #1 public high school in California by testing and #3 in the US (per the subjective US News & World Report).  Simply an exceptional collection of kids.

A few from other productions:

Cats- #13






#14





Annie Get Your Gun - #15





Other Talent Shows- #16





#17





#18





#19


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 12, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I really love number 2. I love the technique here, maybe try to focus the arms a bit more...



They're not out of focus, per se. They are however conveying motion and movement of the dance, which I find to be quite fitting. 

Nice work, OP. I really enjoyed these.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 12, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I really love number 2. I love the technique here, maybe try to focus the arms a bit more...
> ...



Thank you o hey tyler.  It's nice when one gets lucky and things sorta work out as planned.

Gary


----------



## Markw (Jul 12, 2012)

1+8+12=Brilliant.  Very, very well done!  The last of the last photo post is as well.  What camera were you using for the ISO?  D3s/1D(version)?

Lovely set of images.  Really.  Great job, good sir.

Mark


----------



## EDL (Jul 12, 2012)

#5 above...WOW!!!  All of them are outstanding however.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 12, 2012)

Markw said:


> 1+8+12=Brilliant.  Very, very well done!  The last of the last photo post is as well.  What camera were you using for the ISO?  D3s/1D(version)?
> 
> Lovely set of images.  Really.  Great job, good sir.
> 
> Mark



Thank you Mark. ISO was 1600 and cameras were a combo of 5D and 1DsMKII.

Gary


----------



## Markw (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, 1600?  I figured it would be quite a bit higher than that.  Seems I haven't been to too many productions. 

Mark


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 13, 2012)

EDL said:


> #5 above...WOW!!!  All of them are outstanding however.



Thanks EDL.  I always see a swan in that image.

G


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 13, 2012)

Markw said:


> Oh, 1600?  I figured it would be quite a bit higher than that.  Seems I haven't been to too many productions.
> 
> Mark



Unfortunately Whitney hasn't a stage/theatre so it goes all over the school district seeking a host venu, so the lighting is hit and miss.  Kids with lighting increases the 'miss' end of the equation.  The Talent Show is always at a real theatre (as opposed to a multi-purpose room) and the lighting is very good.  Theatre lighting is like shooting fish in a barrel it's so good, you should try it.


#20





#21





#22





#23





G


----------



## Frequency (Jul 13, 2012)

All of them are wonderful :thumbsup:


----------



## sm4him (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow. Just. Wow! Stunning work!

There were at least 5 that just made my jaw drop they were so good, but:
 #8 = Nominated for Photo of the Month


----------



## Tambo_Greenpanda (Aug 1, 2012)

#8 is amazing. Reminds me of the silhouetted Kill Bill fight scene. Great work!


----------

